
Docker 1.7.0 - agonzalezro
https://twitter.com/frazelledazzell/status/611590608327544832
======
archmonk
Change log:
[https://github.com/docker/docker/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md#17...](https://github.com/docker/docker/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md#170-2015-06-16)

